

Facebook just removed the top bar?  - dsowers

Is anyone else getting a new facebook design? The top blue bar is now gone on my page.
======
flexxaeon
"move fast & break things"

was gone here as well but a refresh brought it back

~~~
logn
... & move fast fixing things

~~~
velebak
... & move fastER fixing things. FTFY

------
bede
I'm sitting in a packed university library and never in my life have I seen so
many students look so worried.

------
james33
Just came here to post the same thing. Someone pressed the wrong button at FB
HQ...

------
xpressyoo
... and it's back. The div with id "pagelet_bluebar" was empty during a few
minutes. BTW, does anyone know what the div with class "pagesVoiceBar" present
in the blue header refers to?

------
tujhevula01
Before we continue on with this article, we will need to define clearly what
"hacking" really means and what actions do it constitutes or
covers.<http://www.faceraw.net>

------
atto
The Facebook Graph search bar replaces the old top bar. I imagine someone
prematurely flipped a switch, before everyone is on Graph search.

------
sergiotapia
Yeah, I saw this for a bit and thought my cache was busted. It's back now.

~~~
webwanderings
I thought the same and deleted the cookies in order to log myself out (I
always log out when not using it). This underscores the need for them to have
a separate Log-off link instead of relying on the toolbar.

------
vlokshin
seeing the same thing here too. Looks like a screw-up. Will probably be back
up in 5 mins, but posting this comment to validate OP's sanity :)

~~~
dsowers
Thanks. I figured as much. I was wondering if they were experimenting with a
minimalist approach, however.

------
atte
looks like this was an accident to me.

------
cabbeer
does anyone have a screenshot?

